# Barnbarroch Mansion - SW Scotland



## vogelport (Mar 27, 2011)

Built in 1780 and once a splendid country mansion it was sadly destroyed by fire in 1941. The fire took the life of the lady of the house and servants were injured jumping from windows. The house and the 3.5 acres of land it sits on are now for sale for £100,000.











































Nothing left to photograph on the inside just rubble and ruin. such a shame


----------



## King Al (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful building that, like the grassy steps


----------



## vogelport (Mar 28, 2011)

King Al said:


> Beautiful building that, like the grassy steps



aye, something to wipe your feet on before you enter. every house should have grass steps!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol...love the grassy steps too. 
Lovely looking place. Really nice find.


----------



## lizzibear (Mar 31, 2011)

That's flippin' lovely, wish I had a spare 100k!


----------



## RichardH (Mar 31, 2011)

lizzibear said:


> That's flippin' lovely, wish I had a spare 100k!



Me too.

£100k for 3.5 acres, plus substantial building materials, is a bargain.

Anyone want to buy a kidney?


----------



## vogelport (Apr 20, 2011)

dont sell your kidney, your too late! someone has sent me a private message saying that it was sold to an englishman who plans to completely restore it and move in. thats great news!


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 22, 2011)

vogelport said:


> dont sell your kidney, your too late! someone has sent me a private message saying that it was sold to an englishman who plans to completely restore it and move in. thats great news!



bugger i was gonna put an arm and leg up for sale, id happily live in a tent inside there its an amazing looking building!! would be lovely to see what comes of it!


----------

